# HYPER VOLTAGE STABILIZER????



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

never heard of this before...
anyone know anything about these???

eBay Motors: HYPER VOLTAGE STABILIZER ECU 280Z 300Z 350Z GUN METAL (item 370152247200 end time Feb-01-09 17:20:05 PST)


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

a fool and his money....


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

AZ-ZBum said:


> a fool and his money....


aka... useless piece of equipment?


----------

